# Found this pic online



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

This was labled as a Striolatus but I am not sure that it was labled correctly. It looks kinda sweet. Kinda looks like a rhom with a small mouth. Does anyone know for sure what it is? If it is correct I may have to get some of these.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

This was the "Juvi" pic they had next to it.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

If you look at www.riverwonders.com they use the same picture ... it's listed as a "black piranha" Try e-mailing them and asking them for more details on their blacks.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

www.piranhaexotica.com use that adult p picture for their website they have it labeled black p


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I checked both of those websites and both have it listed as "Black Piranha/Striolatus" and they go on to explain that it is not a rhom. So I am just wondering if this is actually a striolatus, cause it is sweet looking







I just wrote to Riverwonders and asked them about it but I was hoping Frank or someone on here would know for sure.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Riverwonders is sketchy at best, when it comes to id-ing piranha's (and as far as I know, it's not pics of their own fish they put on their site - I've seen those pics before, elsewhere...)

I think the second pic is a Whimple Piranha, but I'm not too sure about the first one...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

isn't the second pic a serra marginatus(spelling?)?
anyways, i hear riverwonders is pretty unreliable when it comes to identifying ps.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That first pic looks like the fish Ash has for sale as unidentified.

unidentified


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The first photo is not striolatus. The fish is a Serrasalmus (not clear enough to determine what species. Striolatus is a Pristobrycon and adults look nothing like that one shown.

The 2nd photo is a Pristobrycon. Might be eigenmanni, not clear enough to determine which Pristobrycon it is.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

once again frank is right!!


----------

